# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015



## silver68 (4. November 2015)




----------



## Skott (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



silver68 schrieb:


>



...und was soll uns das sagen ?????#c|krach:|gr:;+

T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## silver68 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

...das ich trotz gemaule wieder dieses Thema eröffne!


----------



## pommernjung (8. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

und noch 37 tage warten,.....


----------



## Küstenjonny (8. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Nachtrag von gestern
 Wo : Neustädter Bucht
 Wann : 15-18 Uhr
 Womit : Holz und Blech
 Was : 1 x Meerforelle ca 50 cm (bunt,C&R), 1x Biss nicht verwertet
 Tl


----------



## thomas1602 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier, ich plane für nächstes Jahr die Angelurlaube und ein großes Ziel für mich ist es mit der Wathose vom Ufer aus in der Ostsee ein paar Dorsche, eventuell Meerforellen zu fangen. Fangen möchte ich sie mit der Spinnrute. Welchen Zeitraum könnt ihr mir empfehlen, in dem es sich lohnt und natürlich keine Schonzeiten sind? 

Da ich dem vielen Betrieb gerne aus dem Weg gehe, versuch ich dann lieber irgendwie außerhalb der Ferienzeit mein Glück.


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin,

für Meerforellen würde ich dir März-April empfehlen.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## mefo81 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin
Ich würde auch den März - April wählen. Sollte der Winter recht Mild und kurz verlaufen kann es schon früher lohnen. Ganz wichtig ist erst würfe vom Ufer aus zu machen bevor man einwatet. Im Wasser variabel werfen und einholen. Parallel zum Strand werfen und oft auch mal hinter dir fischen. 
Fische suchen, nicht nur im Wasser Strecke machen auch, wenn nix geht, ab ins Auto und weiter.


----------



## Weißtanne (18. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier, ich plane für nächstes Jahr die Angelurlaube und ein großes Ziel für mich ist es mit der Wathose vom Ufer aus in der Ostsee ein paar Dorsche, eventuell Meerforellen zu fangen. Fangen möchte ich sie mit der Spinnrute. Welchen Zeitraum könnt ihr mir empfehlen, in dem es sich lohnt und natürlich keine Schonzeiten sind?
> 
> Da ich dem vielen Betrieb gerne aus dem Weg gehe, versuch ich dann lieber irgendwie außerhalb der Ferienzeit mein Glück.



Welche Region hast du ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## thomas1602 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Geplant ist irgendwo im Bereich zwischen Rostock und Strahlsund/ Rügen. Ich selber komme aus Dresden, da liegt diese Region verkehrstechnisch am günstigsten. So richtig festgelegt bin ich da noch nicht, bin  da absolut noch in der Planungsphase, der zeitliche Bereich scheint ja mit März/ April schonmal relativ klar zu sein. Die Anleitung von vermesser finde ich super, ebenso euren Topköderthread, eine Ausrüstung werd ich mir vorher noch zulegen, Salzwassertauglichew Rolle+ Spinnrute um die 3m-3,3m um die 40g Wurfgewicht. 

Ist März April auch günstig für Dorsche?


----------



## Nidderauer (20. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Geplant ist irgendwo im Bereich zwischen Rostock und Strahlsund/ Rügen. Ich selber komme aus Dresden, da liegt diese Region verkehrstechnisch am günstigsten.



Naja, bei einem 1- oder 2-wöchigen Urlaub machen 2 Stunden mehr an Fahrtzeit nicht unbedingt soviel aus.....

Mit einem Bellyboat steigerst Du deine Chancen an der Küste in jedem Fall erheblich. Rund um Fehmarn ist auch nicht sooo schlecht, da findest Du quasi bei jedem Wetter aus allen möglichen Richtungen noch einen vernünftigen Angelplatz. Für Mefo's ist da natürlich besonders die Neustädter Bucht interessant um diese Zeit. Und wenns vom Ufer aus nicht klappt, probierst es halt mal mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhafen aus. Da kommste mit einer etwas schwereren Spinnausrüstung bei ruhigem Wetter auch zu deinem Fisch.

Grüße Sven


----------



## zulu1024 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin Thomas,
Ich trenne mich gerade von ein paar 3m Ruten, die ich auch an der Küste schon erfolgreich eingweiht habe. Teilweise erst ein paar mal benutzt/neuwertig. Schreib mir bei interesse einfach ne pn.


----------



## Strippe7 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin, 

 kleiner Nachtrag von Freitag. 4 Std an der Küste gewesen bei ordentlich Regen, aber ordentlich Fischkontakt gehabt. Nachdem die ersten beiden meinten, sie müssten sich wieder releasen, bekamm ich innerhalb noch 3 kleine blanke Anfang 30er ans Band. Danach stieg noch eine schöne 60er kugelrunde Braune ein, die ich natürlich schonend zurücksetzte.

 LG Strippe


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Strippe7 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kleiner Nachtrag von Freitag. 4 Std an der Küste gewesen bei ordentlich Regen, aber ordentlich Fischkontakt gehabt. Nachdem die ersten beiden meinten, sie müssten sich wieder releasen, bekamm ich innerhalb noch 3 kleine blanke Anfang 30er ans Band. Danach stieg noch eine schöne 60er kugelrunde Braune ein, die ich natürlich schonend zurücksetzte.
> 
> LG Strippe


Moin,

Mefos in dieser Größe sind noch nicht geschlechtsreif und steigen nicht zum laichen auf daher auch nicht gefärbt.Petri zu den Mefos#6.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Strippe7 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt#6 Danke


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (23. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mefos in dieser Größe sind noch nicht geschlechtsreif und steigen nicht zum laichen auf daher auch nicht gefärbt.Petri zu den Mefos#6.
> 
> Gruß Sea-Trout




Das verstehe ich nicht. Eine 60er steigt noch nicht zum laichen auf? Das kann ich nicht glauben.
:g


----------



## prion (23. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin,

da sind die 30er gemeint gewesen! Die 60er nimmt schon am Geschäft teil, sie ist ja auch gefärbt. Ist scheinbar eine Nachzüglerin-sind generell alle etwas später dran (warten teilweise in den Flüssen) dieses Jahr wegen der (noch) hohen Wassertemperaturen.
Kommt aber natürlich auch vor dass Fische in der Größe ein Jahr überspringen und nicht laichen, diese Fische dienen dem Bestand dann als "Backup" falls in den Flüssen mal was ganz blöd schief läuft 
Petri zum zurücksetzen


----------



## thomas1602 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Naja, bei einem 1- oder 2-wöchigen Urlaub machen 2 Stunden mehr an Fahrtzeit nicht unbedingt soviel aus.....
> 
> Mit einem Bellyboat steigerst Du deine Chancen an der Küste in jedem Fall erheblich. Rund um Fehmarn ist auch nicht sooo schlecht, da findest Du quasi bei jedem Wetter aus allen möglichen Richtungen noch einen vernünftigen Angelplatz. Für Mefo's ist da natürlich besonders die Neustädter Bucht interessant um diese Zeit. Und wenns vom Ufer aus nicht klappt, probierst es halt mal mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhafen aus. Da kommste mit einer etwas schwereren Spinnausrüstung bei ruhigem Wetter auch zu deinem Fisch.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Danke erstmal für die sehr hilfreichen Kommentare. Es soll ja kein richtiger Urlaub sein, sondern nur ein Angeltrip Mi Abend nach der Arbeit hochfahren, So nach dem Angeln zurück nach Hause und da sind 2h mehr Fahrtweg schon relevant, zumindest für mich. 
Bellyboot hab ich nicht und will ich erstmal auch nicht probieren, erst wenn ich bisl Erfahrung gesammelt hat und mir das Angeln an der Küste auch gefällt. Aufgrund der mangelnden Erfahrung an der Küste (Sicherheit) will ich mich nicht in ein sich bewegendes Teil setzen und dann noch in ein Meer, wo auf der einen Seite kein Land zu sehen ist  , da bin ich ganz Landratte und nur zum Testen will ich auch nicht soviel Geld ausgeben. Bei uns darf man fast nirgendwo (Belly)-Boote benutzen.

In meine Jahresurlaubsplanung sind jetzt Ende März 2 Tage eingeplant, jetzt werd ich Anfang des Jahres mal nach einer Unterkunft schaun und ev euch in dem ein oder anderen Thread noch ein paar Fragen stellen. Vieles deckt ja Vermesser mit seinem Thread ab, ev nehm ich ja auch die Fliegenrute mit, wie auch immer.


----------



## Deichkind (23. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Samstag am Campingplatz Sütel vor Ort gewesen. 5 Angler im Wasser direkt in der Strömung vom Süsswassereinlauf in der Hoffnung auf ne Mefo. Auf meine Frage hin, hier ob schon was geht kam die Antwort: "Ja, geht immer mal was aber immer nur braune Fische. Aber Hauptsache was am Band" 

– Super Jungs, großes Kino!!!#d#d


----------



## silver68 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Heute ne glatte 0 Nummer auf Fehmarn. ..nicht mal einen Anfasser...


----------



## shad (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin moin,

war am 26.11.15 mit der Spinnrute auf Fehmarn unterwegs (Teichhof in Richtung Niobe Denkmal). Von 16:00 - 17:30 fing ich 1xMefo 67cm, 1x Mefo 42cm, 1x Dorsch ca. 60cm, 2 kleine Mefos zurück. Als Köder diente ein Wobbler.
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Deichkind (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

@Shad

Petri! Schöne Strecke!#6#6


----------



## Stichling63 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

@shad, digges PETRI HEIL !!!!

Schöner Fangerfolg. #6


----------



## laxvän (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Petri zur schönen Strecke#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Na da geht doch etwas........Petri Shad !!


----------



## VielSucher (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

moin shad und alle andere betrachter

ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm. 

sieht meiner meinung nach aus wie eine smolt.

ich denke das von den vielen betrachtern der ein oder andere ähnlich denkt.

diskussion los

sorry, musste raus


----------



## BlankyB (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



VielSucher schrieb:


> moin shad und alle andere betrachter
> 
> ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm.
> 
> ...



Also das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne....

Ich hab auch keine Lust auf so eine Diskussion..... 

Von mir gibts auch ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen, so etwas hat man ja nicht alle Tage.:m

Ich war schon oft auf Mefo los aber konnte nie eine fangen, evtl. geh ich demnächst auch mal wieder los, solche Bilder spornen an. #6

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

ab dem 1.dezember läuft im "fischreichsten bundesland der erde"der Countdown, wat freu ich mich, allen fischverrückten ein fettes petri


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



VielSucher schrieb:


> moin shad und alle andere betrachter
> 
> ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm.
> 
> ...


Kann man anhand solch eines Fotos doch garnicht genau erkennen.Wird schon stimmen wenn er es sagt.


Petri zu der Strecke.


----------



## Waveman (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Hatte gestern am späten Nachmittag eine Kleine, die man evtl. auch hätte mitnehmen können..., die aber noch wachsen darf. Ich hatte, in der Hoffnung auf ein paar Dorsche, mit der einsetzenden Dämmerung auf einen 30Gr. Snaps in rot/schwarz gesetzt, den ich dann grundnah jiggte worauf die kleine Trutte einstieg aber nicht ein einziger Leo   Am frühen Nachmittag hatte ich noch einen Aussteiger auf ner Mörre in Kupfer. 
@ VielSucher: Einfach genial, ein Posting so zu beginnen: _ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm ..._ geh lieber fischen, als die 7300te Diskussion anzuzetteln ...#d

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



VielSucher schrieb:


> moin shad und alle andere betrachter
> 
> ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Eindeutig ein Smalt man sieht deutlich die bläuliche Färbung:q.Immer wieder schön wenn sich Leute vom Fach zu Wort melden.


----------



## Skott (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Waveman schrieb:


> Hatte gestern am späten Nachmittag eine Kleine, die man evtl. auch hätte mitnehmen können..., die aber noch wachsen darf. Ich hatte, in der Hoffnung auf ein paar Dorsche, mit der einsetzenden Dämmerung auf einen 30Gr. Snaps in rot/schwarz gesetzt, den ich dann grundnah jiggte worauf die kleine Trutte einstieg aber nicht ein einziger Leo   Am frühen Nachmittag hatte ich noch einen Aussteiger auf ner Mörre in Kupfer.
> @ VielSucher: Einfach genial, ein Posting so zu beginnen: _ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm ..._ geh lieber fischen, als die 7300te Diskussion anzuzetteln ...#d
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Danke für die deutlichen Worte, Stefan #6#6#6

LG und Petri

Wolfgang


----------



## mefofux (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



shad schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> war am 26.11.15 mit der Spinnrute auf Fehmarn unterwegs (Teichhof in Richtung Niobe Denkmal). Von 16:00 - 17:30 fing ich 1xMefo 67cm, 1x Mefo 42cm, 1x Dorsch ca. 60cm, 2 kleine Mefos zurück. Als Köder diente ein Wobbler.
> Gruß,
> shad


Petrie Heil, Shad#6!
Lass Dich von den Viel-Sabblern nicht verunsichern!
Freue mich auf weitere Fangmeldungen!!!
War heute auch auf Fehmarn, leider ohne Kontakt.
TL Stephan


----------



## Hameck (30. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



VielSucher schrieb:


> moin shad und alle andere betrachter
> 
> ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm.
> 
> ...



was ist ein Smalt, ich kenne nur Smolt  und davon war keiner zu sehen.


----------



## Stichling63 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



VielSucher schrieb:


> moin shad und alle andere betrachter
> 
> ich möchte nicht zu genau erscheinen aber die kleinste mefo auf dem bild hatte doch niemals 42 cm.
> 
> ...




Wegen genau solcher Kommentare wird immer weniger

eingestellt. #q 

Warum musst du denn sofort alles in Zweifel ziehen ??

Dafür gibt es k e i n e n Anhaltspunkt !!!

Wir warten mal ab bis du was einstellst, dann schauen wir uns 

das/die Bilder mal ganz genau an.|gr:

sorry, musste raus |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Wenn sie 42 cm. hatte ist doch alles gut !
Und ich gehe im Zweifel einfach davon aus !
Also alles richtig gemacht ! 

Einen kleinen Gedanken dazu möchte ich allerdings noch anmerken ...
Sollte die 42er die erste gefangene sein kann man sie ohne Bedenken mitnehmen. 
Sollte die 67er aber schon am Gürtel gehangen haben, so könnte man schon mal darüber nachdenken ob ... 
Man muss ja das angeln nach einer 67er nicht einstellen, aber auf eine 42er wäre man nicht unbedingt angewiesen.


----------



## mefofänger (30. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Wenn sie 42 cm. hatte ist doch alles gut !
> Und ich gehe im Zweifel einfach davon aus !
> Also alles richtig gemacht !
> 
> ...




weise worte, deshalb nehme ich nur mefos über 45 cm mit#6:vik:#6


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Diese Einstellung kam bei mir von ganz allein als ich das erste mal vor so einer Situation stand !
Ich fing eine 54er und schlug sie ab, weil meine Frau schon lange keine Meerforelle mehr gegessen hat.
Kurze Zeit später fing ich dann eine richtig fette Forelle die über 75cm. lang war ! 
Diese entnahm ich natürlich auch. "Graved-Meerforelle" ist was feines. 
Und noch mal kurze Zeit darauf fing ich eine weitere Forelle die in etwa die Größe der ersten hatte.
Dies setzte ich ohne lange zu überlegen zurück.
Den Fisch langsam weg gleiten zu sehen war ein erhebendes Gefühl ! In dem Moment tat mir die erste 54er schon leid. 
Hätte ich geahnt das ich eine noch größere fange hätte ich sie vielleicht auch entlassen. 

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich nur wenige Minuten von der Ostsee entfernt wohne, und ich dadurch die Möglichkeit hätte sehr oft los zugehen. Wenn jemand eine sehr weite Anfahrt hat, und womöglich nur ein bis zwei mal im Jahr auf Meerforellen zu fischen so verstehe ich auch das man den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr entnimmt !

Ich hatte nach dem Fang der 75er eigentlich nur weiter gefischt weil man ja immer noch auf den Fisch seines Lebens hofft ! 
Filet hatte ich an dem Tag mehr wie genug ...


----------



## Silvio.i (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



mefofänger schrieb:


> ..., deshalb nehme ich nur mefos über 45 cm mit#6:vik:#6



Ich auch. Komme aus M-V :vik:


----------



## mefofänger (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich auch. Komme aus M-V :vik:


ich komme aus s-h


----------



## Stichling63 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



mefofänger schrieb:


> weise worte, deshalb nehme ich nur mefos über 45 cm mit#6:vik:#6



Ich mache es nicht an einigen cm fest !!!

Ich hab schon dünne/schmale 55ger wieder schwimmen lassen 

und dicke/fette um die 40 bis 45 cm mitgenommen. 

Es kommt mir auch drauf an, ob es ein Überspringer oder ein

Absteiger ist.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Warum diskutiert ihr unser Meerforellenforum eigentlich kaputt !

Kaum noch Postings!

Ich bin jetzt schon ungefähr 10 Jahre dabei und noch nie wurde so wenig geschrieben.............

Ich danke mal allen die das noch machen und sage allen die immer nur irgend etwas bemängeln müssen...............

.......alles ok bei euch zu Hause !!!!!

Und nun möchte ich mal lesen das sich alle anschliessen die sich genauso freuen über Postings und Fänge und überhaupt.............


----------



## Seatrout (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Nachtrag: Damit man hier mal wieder Fische sieht#6

29.11.2015
Kieler Förde
1 Std Angelzeit
2 Mann
Keine Forelle:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Vom Ufer = geil!

Petri!


----------



## Deichkind (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Hammer! Was für ne Ufer-Köhler-Strecke … Sauber!
Alle auf Blinker gefangen?


----------



## Seatrout (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

jepp, alles vom Ufer und auf Blinker.

Spielte sich in 10min ab, 2 sind noch verloren gegangen.

Werde da die Tage mal einen mit der Fliege fangen


----------



## Deichkind (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Und mal auf doof, glaubst Du die sind dann da im Schwarm unterwegs und kommen vorbei oder Einzelfische die dort immer sind?


----------



## Seatrout (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Also meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass sie sich wohl in Schwärmen im tiefen Wasser in der Nähe aufhalten und dann immer mal wieder stoßweise ins Flache kommen.

Interessant ist, dass sie ausnahmslos Krabben gefressen haben, obwohl Hering in der Nähe ist.


----------



## laxvän (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Petri zu den Köhlern!#6
Die fehlen mir noch vom Ufer aus.
Ich war am Samstagmorgen für knapp 2 Stunden in Kitzeberg unterwegs und außer einem nassen Allerwertesten gab`s nicht mal einen Anfasser


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung kam bei mir von ganz allein als ich das erste mal vor so einer Situation stand !
> Ich fing eine 54er und schlug sie ab, weil meine Frau schon lange keine Meerforelle mehr gegessen hat.
> Kurze Zeit später fing ich dann eine richtig fette Forelle die über 75cm. lang war !
> Diese entnahm ich natürlich auch. "Graved-Meerforelle" ist was feines.
> ...



Deine Worte sprechen mir aus der Seele. Genau diese Situation hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal verbunden mit den selben Gedanken und Gefühlen.


----------



## Henryhst (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Moin..

Denn geht die 75er zurück und alle sind glücklich  

Aber mal im ernst ne dicke 45er geht mit und ne dünne wieder rein.Gehe aber auch angeln um Fisch zu essen und gerade Mefo gehört zu meinen Lieblingen.Kann auch Leute verstehen die ne 42er in mv mitnehmen wenn sie wenig oder die erste fangen.Hab mich auch schon verschätzt beim messen weil einige so fett sind.


----------



## piggy (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Kann auch Leute verstehen die ne 42er in mv mitnehmen wenn sie wenig oder die erste fangen.Hab mich auch schon verschätzt beim messen weil einige so fett sind.



Ist das jetzte reine Provokation, damit hier mal ein bisschen Leben reinkommt, oder pure Dummheit?

Beste Grüße


----------



## DxcDxrsch (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

ohja lass uns doch gleich wieder beleidigen... wie immer  man er hat halt gedacht in mv wäre 40 mindestmaß ja und? man kann auch einfach sagen des es auch hier 45 is... :/


----------



## Henryhst (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Ich weiß das hier 45 das Mindestmaß ist aber kann auch jeden verstehen der ne 43er mitnichten der nur selten am Wasser ist.Da ist nix provokant dran.


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Top Einstellung:q.Wahrscheinlich meint er sich damit selber.


----------



## Henryhst (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Ne meine ich nicht..Kann von mir behaupten noch keine untermasige entnommen zu haben!


----------



## mefofänger (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

wenn ich das hier lese könnte ich ......Und dann wundern sich alle wieso bestimmungen und gesetze immer härter werden.
bin so langsam für ein min. maß von 50 cm (da haben die mefos wenigstens einmal laichen dürfen) und viel mehr kontrollen an der küste. #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Erst mal Petri an Seatrout,
wem gelingt so etwas schon mal in unseren Breitengraden !!!!!!

Allen anderen sei gesagt ....geht doch in Kontaktbörsen zum meckern hier seid ihr falsch !!!


----------



## fischhändler (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

fahrt mal Ostern nach Dahme ans Riff.
Da stehen 20 Leute Schulter an Schulter 
An einem Abend konnte ich mehrere Angler sehen, die den Gürtel mit Mefos in der Klasse 300 gr voll hängen hatten.
Und keiner hat was gesagt!!!
Einfach mal ein paar Worte sagen und wenn nix hilft die Polizei rufen.

Schützt die Mefos


----------



## Frankko (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

@ Meerforellenfan
Deinen Worten schließe ich mich an.
Zu 100%.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*



Frankko schrieb:


> @ Meerforellenfan
> Deinen Worten schließe ich mich an.
> Zu 100%.



Danke


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Ich bin nicht der beste Freund der Grünen Helfer. Wenn mir aber eine solch Situation Unters Auge kommt dann halte ich es wie der Bömermann und "hab dann Polizei".

Vor ein paar Jahren lief mir mal an einem Strand in OH ein Herr mit einem knallbunten Lachsmilchner über der Schulter entgegen. Das ganze im November. Seine Worte: "Ist ist nicht gefärbt...". Damals habe ich nur doof geschaut. Beim nächsten mal zücke ich das Mobiltelefon, mache n Foto und rufe die Cops. Oder ich knote unauffällig seine Watschuhe zusammen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

dezembertrööt ? egal

:m *
1 *tag  noch und dann wird durchgestartet :vik:
euch allen einen superstart in die neue mefosaison


----------



## Stichling63 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2015*

Schaust du hier--http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310028


----------

